# Shrimp/Jungle Cube inspiration please



## Aqua360 (2 Jan 2022)

Hi all,

Anyone care to share their shrimp tanks? I've got a dennerle 20l cube I can't seem to get right, outside of it being intended for shrimp. 

Please share images of your shrimp scapes!

Cheers


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Jan 2022)

Here is my cube. Low tech, still growing in.


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Jan 2022)

Wolf6 said:


> Here is my cube. Low tech, still growing in.
> View attachment 179284



Nice set-up,what lighting are you using?


----------



## erwin123 (3 Jan 2022)

Heres my low tech Shrimp breeding tank. 16 litres. Pardon the untidiness, I will eventually get around to tidying it up - but Shrimp are breeding so thats good.
Gex HOB slim filter 200l/hr
USB pump 100l/hr
APT EI 0.3ml-0.4ml daily (about 10ppm NO3 a week).
TDS about 120ppm.
Previously lit by a 9w desk lamp, now experimenting with a 36w Aquazonic Spectra planted LED (24 x 1.5w LEDs).


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Jan 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> Nice set-up,what lighting are you using?


Onf nano+ set to 70% for 7 hours, with short ramp up and down. Great little light for this size nano.


----------



## aec34 (3 Jan 2022)

I’ve had a lovely time with my Dennerle 20 litre cube, but tried no end of different set ups. I found it hard to know what to do with big bits of wood to maintain planting space, and how to get height at the back.

As and when I set it up again I’ll probably put a fairly large single plant like an echinodorus or similar at the back, hang things off the side of the tank more (I’ve made hooks using bike spokes rather than buying anything), and use lots of interesting floaters.


----------



## freddiehill28 (4 Jan 2022)

My 30 x 30 x 30 Betta cube. 

The grass in the front didn't take, which I didn't expect it to being so low tech. 

I replaced with anubias nana petit on the rocks around the bases and that looks really good. 

This is nearer the start of the set up and once the stems in the background grew in it looked really good. I don't know why I didn't take more photos. 

If I was going to Make this into a shrimp tank I would probably add some moss between the two rocks on the right and then at the base of the java fern on the left of the rock formation.


----------



## Jaseon (4 Jan 2022)

My little shrimp tank is purely functional. Ive left the algae grow on the sides, and the more the better. I do scrape the front just for viewing, but leave the rest. Dont ask me what going on with the pipe there coming out of the sponge filter lol. I just fitted a bit of sponge on there to reduce the flow a bit. Plants are doing well with a java, and moss tree, and a small piece of bogwood which ive stuck some more java on. I want to duplicate this. but on a bigger scale hence why im building bigger tanks. I never intended to keep shrimp in this, but they are thriving so far. Being a small tank i test the water often, and keep an eye on things, but its not ideal. For me a shrimp tank should be no less than 20gallons, but i suppose it depends on what you want to do, and how many you intend in keeping. There's a couple of maple leaves in there to graze on, and the substrate is river sand.

So yeah its not pretty. I dont care what it looks like, and i dont think the shrimp do either.


----------



## AlecF (4 Jan 2022)

An NACD 30 litre with a mix of shrimps. Not especially inspiring as it's low tech and I am a newbie. There's a sponge filter and a wide mix of plants, some doing middling, a few struggling. TDS now c 180ppm. Some shrimplets appearing now that I have removed the Least Killifish. There's also one nerite snail. The leaves are beech and oak, the branches beech. The lights are cheap. It entertains me at mealtimes. Nearby is a planter with Least killifish and medaka (ricefish) – I have some of both species available if someone wants to trade for plants – I'm in Edinburgh.


----------



## aec34 (4 Jan 2022)

Still pondering this... Not that I already miss my 20 or anything... 👀
Big plant or two at back, chuck in some twigs, moss, and a load of leaves and assorted botanicals, and sit back!


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Jan 2022)

aec34 said:


> Still pondering this... Not that I already miss my 20 or anything... 👀
> Big plant or two at back, chuck in some twigs, moss, and a load of leaves and assorted botanicals, and sit back!



Did you empty yours recently?


----------



## aec34 (5 Jan 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> Did you empty yours recently?


I did. A combination of several tanks and some building work meant it had to go - until the next time! I have another very overgrown 35 and 10 to keep tinkering with 🙂


----------



## erwin123 (5 Jan 2022)

It occurred to me that since this is a shrimp thread, I should have taken the photo during feeding time so that the photo has shrimp in it.. so I'm uploading my tank photo again


----------



## Earlscapes (17 Jan 2022)

This is my 30cm cube, 25ltr housing Racoon tigers and pygmy corys.


----------

